# [SOLVED] Processor an RAM specs not available



## Mattman86 (Sep 12, 2008)

When I bought the computer, I could see the specs but now I can't. Does anybody know why?


----------



## jcgriff2 (Sep 30, 2007)

*Re: Processor an RAM specs not available*

Hi Matt - 

I know that some of the info on that page is kept in the registry - 

HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Control\SystemInformation

I would suggest that you run some other reports to ascertain this information - 

- Belarc
- msinfo32
- Everest

Start w/ those.

Regards. . .

jcgriff2

.


----------



## jcgriff2 (Sep 30, 2007)

*Re: Processor an RAM specs not available*

Also run systeminfo - 

START | Run | type cmd - then type:

systeminfo /fo list > %userprofile%\documents\$systeminfo.txt

The output will be in your documents folder.

JC

.


----------



## Mattman86 (Sep 12, 2008)

*Re: Processor an RAM specs not available*

It says I don't have access to that file. Even when I click comtinue on the uac thing.


----------



## jcgriff2 (Sep 30, 2007)

*Re: Processor an RAM specs not available*

Are you speaking of the file in YOUR documents folder?


----------



## Mattman86 (Sep 12, 2008)

*Re: Processor an RAM specs not available*

the file


----------



## jcgriff2 (Sep 30, 2007)

*Re: Processor an RAM specs not available*

Sorry, but I am not following any of this.

Please try this command:
START | type cmd.exe into the start search box | *Right-click* on cmd.exe uptop under programs and select *Run as Administrator *then copy/paste the following - hit enter if necessary:


```
systeminfo /fo list > %temp%\sysinfo.txt & start notepad %temp%\sysinfo.txt
```
A Notepad should appear with system information contained in it. You may save it wherever you would like to.

Regards. . .

jcgriff2

.


----------



## Mattman86 (Sep 12, 2008)

*Re: Processor an RAM specs not available*

This is what happens:


----------



## jcgriff2 (Sep 30, 2007)

*Re: Processor an RAM specs not available*

Hi Matt - 

That's some error message. Can you run any command from the elevated admin prompt? Try these -

dir
systeminfo
devmgmt.msc
regedit

Do any work?

Try ad run a Vista system health report. If the command doesn't work in the admin screen, log on to your own ad try.

perfmon /report

Save it as an HTML file. Zip up and attach to post.

Regards. . .

JC

.


----------



## Mattman86 (Sep 12, 2008)

*Re: Processor an RAM specs not available*

All of those commands except the 'systeminfo' one work. When I try it, I just get the same error message.


----------



## Mattman86 (Sep 12, 2008)

*Re: Processor an RAM specs not available*

Any ideas?


----------



## jcgriff2 (Sep 30, 2007)

*Re: Processor an RAM specs not available*



jcgriff2 said:


> START | type cmd.exe into the start search box | *Right-click* on cmd.exe up top under programs and select *Run as Administrator *then copy/paste the following - hit enter if necessary:
> 
> ```
> systeminfo /fo list > %temp%\sysinfo[COLOR=Red].txt [/COLOR]& start notepad %temp%\sysinfo.txt
> ...


Hi. . .

I noticed in your screen shot that you are missing the portion in red above - the file extention name. Please re-try the command. To copy into the cmd/DOS screen, RIGHT-click near the very top of the screen, select Edit, select Paste - then hit enter if necessary.

Also, please run the *perfmon /report*.

Regards. . .

jcgriff2

.


----------



## Mattman86 (Sep 12, 2008)

*Re: Processor an RAM specs not available*

This is what happens when I type that stuff in:










Also, I did run the perfmon /report thing and I attached the zip file on my last post.


----------



## jenae (Jun 17, 2008)

*Re: Processor an RAM specs not available*

Hi, I am very busy at the moment so this is for JC to continue open a CMD prompt and type "set" (without the quotes) Post the results. It appears your user account is corrupt JC will tell you how to create a new one then transfer your old account data to the new one... alternatively you have a very nasty Virus. Sorry family problem sends me to Hong Kong again... sigh


----------



## Mattman86 (Sep 12, 2008)

*Re: Processor an RAM specs not available*

What virus do I have and how do I remove it?

Here are the results you requested.


----------



## jcgriff2 (Sep 30, 2007)

*Re: Processor an RAM specs not available*

Hi Matt. . .

Please run this from the same command screen and paste the output:

*whoami /all*


Do you have another user account on your system? Have you ever activated the Vista hidden administrative account? Have you ever changed a user name, deleted a user account, renamed, one, etc... anything to do w/ a user account?

Regards. . .

jcgriff2

.


----------



## Mattman86 (Sep 12, 2008)

*Re: Processor an RAM specs not available*










No I haven't done anything with the user accounts on this computer.


----------



## Mattman86 (Sep 12, 2008)

*Re: Processor an RAM specs not available*

Here is the image file if you were unable to read it.


----------



## jcgriff2 (Sep 30, 2007)

*Re: Processor an RAM specs not available*

Activate the Vista hidden admin account, logon to it & see if same condition present -

START | type cmd.exe into start search box | RIGHT-click on cmd.exe | select Run as Administrator -

Net user administrator /active:yes 

Logoff your account - a user account named Administrator will be waiting at the logon screen - 2x click on it

Regards. . .

jcgriff2

.


----------



## Mattman86 (Sep 12, 2008)

*Re: Processor an RAM specs not available*

I did what you said and the condition is present on the admin account.

On my recovery CDs, there are 2 options. One is to recover my computer to factory settings and the other is to recover my system to factory settings. Would either of those help my problem?


----------



## jcgriff2 (Sep 30, 2007)

*Re: Processor an RAM specs not available*

Choose the option to recover COMPUTER to factory settings - it will restore system to the way it was when you 1st turned it on.

Please note that you will lose everything on the OS drive c: b/c it will re-format the OS drive. So back-up any docs, pix, etc that you want to keep.

You will have to reinstall all programs.

It should take about 1-2 hours of system time. No need to baby sit it once reformat begins. I think this is your best option.

Regards. . .

jcgriff2

.


----------



## Mattman86 (Sep 12, 2008)

*Re: Processor an RAM specs not available*

I just used the recovery CDs. I think that my computer really needed it also. Thank you for all your help.


----------



## jcgriff2 (Sep 30, 2007)

You are welcome - glad all worked out.

Regards. . .

JC

.


----------

